# Best Muskie Lure



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The best muskie lure looks to be last nights dinner.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I laugh every time I see this video, that is crazy stuff. Too bad he couldn't have landed that fish. My buddy and I we able to net a 50" that had t-boned a northern he had hooked. The musky wasn't hooked at all but didn't let go of the northern until it was in the net.


----------



## duckraider (Feb 18, 2011)

Naked Chicken Lure.
I'm trying a carcass next year.
http://www.youtube.com/user/willcfish?f ... KuPe054hUI


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I guess that's why you *ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS* figure-8 when you bring it in.


----------

